
Marcin Wichary's look at a typewriter museum - sohkamyung
https://mobile.twitter.com/mwichary/status/791709895083102209
======
sohkamyung
Start of a series of Twitter posts where he discovers and explores an unknown
museum of typewriters in Spain.

Includes fascinating shots of vintage typewriters.

